# I can't quite place my finger on it...



## arnoldb (Jul 6, 2012)

There's something wrong in this video clip, but I can't quite put my finger on what exactly... 

Members sensitive to bagpipe "music" might want to mute their speakers before playing 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8rzkCkFIus&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Arnold


----------



## mklotz (Jul 6, 2012)

There's not "something" wrong. EVERYTHING is wrong!


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 6, 2012)

Here in the UK Arnold, THAT is quite normal.

Have you never heard of the saying 'but nobody understands me'.

We do have a bit of a weird sense of humour that the rest of the world can't seem to get to grips with.


John


----------



## mklotz (Jul 6, 2012)

I know you lot are weird, Bogs, but it's still a bit of a push.

Imagine getting up in the morning and saying to yourself (I'm pretty sure this guy talks to himself), 

"Today I'm gonna don my kilt and my Darth Vader helmet, grab my bagpipes and unicycle around the parking lot in full view of the neighbors making annoying sounds. That'll teach them."

Frankly, I think it's something in the water, or maybe the beer.


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it is Hilarious!

Darth Vader + Unicycle + Bagpipes = AWESOME!!!

Now, if he only hurt himself doing it...................

Kel


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 6, 2012)

What talent sure to be the next winner of America/Britain has talent :big:Still sounds like a cat with its genitals jammed in a vice to me though
Best wishes Frazer


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 6, 2012)

fcheslop  said:
			
		

> sounds like a cat with its genitals jammed in a vice to me though



I think it's his own. I've heard that guys with kilts don't wear underwear ;D


----------



## Chazz (Jul 6, 2012)

Actually he's playing the Starwars theme quite well! Maybe, "Multi-Tasking For Dummies"?

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 6, 2012)

I liked it!!! Should I be ashamed????


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep no skivvies allowed with a kilt :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 6, 2012)

Well he wears the Darth Vader mask so when he walk down the street folks do not poit to him and ask" aren't you the guy who rides a unicycle while playing bagpipes and wearing a kilt ? 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jul 6, 2012)

Marv.

Fire up the mixer and the get the grenade....down a few and watch it again....then you'll appreciate it ;D

You didn't like the Monty Python series either did ya? :big:

.....its only a flesh woond!....I'll bite your knee caps!


----------



## mklotz (Jul 6, 2012)

Steamer,

I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 6, 2012)

Gee do I need to hide this thread from the eyes of the women children and and small domestic animals lest there morals get corrupted ???


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a unicycle at one time---Had it for a number of years and never did master the damned thing, so I gave it away. I just LOVED the first three Starwars movies----And although I never owned a set of bagpipes I really like the music, and did in fact buy a "chanter" which is basically the business end of a set of bagpipes, without the bags, and got so I could actually play two or three recognizeable tunes on it (You blew on the end of it, similar to a flute or trumpet). Probably thats why I liked the video clip.


----------



## steamer (Jul 6, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Steamer,
> 
> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. ;D



Oh he LIKES me!!!! ;D

Dave


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got a great idea. A steam powered uni cycle ;D


----------



## steamer (Jul 7, 2012)

Why stop there!.....Darth can use the force to play a steam bag pipe!

Dave


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of a mini pipe organ


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 7, 2012)

Dave,

Over the years, I have come to respect Marv on his knowledge about our culture and humour.



> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.



A quote from 'MP and the Holy Grail'

That could almost be classed as a modern day classic, like the old pharts quote Shakespeare's Hamlet, our generation quote MP.
But the 'dead parrot' is still my favouritest.

John


----------



## keskeesha (Jul 7, 2012)

Bogs
I thought the noise that guy was making was a dying parrot :big:


----------



## steamer (Jul 7, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Over the years, I have come to respect Marv on his knowledge about our culture and humour.
> 
> ...




Yes John I'm aware....the scene at the bridge in the HG was what I was referring to....and his quote was not lost on me.
Loved the parraot!

We are the knights who say!......neee!........Fetch me a shrubbery!....not too tall..

 Rof}

Dave


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 7, 2012)

;D So THAT's what's wrong with it... The rest of the MP crew is missing ;D

John, I'm aware of the - shall we say "normality" - that's found in the UK; in fact I quite enjoy a lot of it  
9 years in my early career spent providing IT user support at our national broadcaster to the whole range of people found in such an environment (artists, reporters etc) prepared me well for life; I'm hard-pressed to be surprised by people's behaviour nowadays :big:

 Must be in the beer Marv; they drink it warm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Mosey (Jul 7, 2012)

Do they still eat SPAM over there?


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a couple of tapes with bagpipe music, if one of the employee's came in with a BIG head in the morning. I would drop a bagpipe or steam caliopi music in the shop speaker system, and give them something else to think about. 

Bagpipe music is always moving on the soul.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 7, 2012)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> But the 'dead parrot' is still my favouritest.



Indeed, although a rollicking good performance of the lumberjack song...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg[/ame]

will still have me laughing until I hiccup.

Anybody remember John Cleese as the minister of silly walking? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqhlQfXUk7w[/ame]

I think of this sketch whenever I read of the government providing grants for especially silly arts or public works projects.


----------



## steamer (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are awesome Marv....I remember them!

Dave


----------



## shred (Jul 7, 2012)

I was always a fan of the First Ascent of the North Face of the Uxbridge Road from my climbing days.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U0tDU37q2M[/ame]


----------

